# Help with back tension releases......



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going back and forth between a thumb trigger and a back tension releases. With the trigger I'm shooting 298-299 with 45+X's with a couple of 300's. When I get down to the last 15 arrows it never fails....drive by's and punching(some TP I'm sure.) 

I've been trying a TruBall Sweet Spot II, and Scott Black Hole. The problem that I'm having is "that I can't get the releases to go off with back tension". No matter how hard I try to get my shoulder blades to touch...it will not go off. The only way that I can get them to go off is by rolling my hand. I never get that "suprise feeling" when doing that and I'm sure that I'm to the point, that I'm "punching" the hinge releases now.

Help!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You should be shooting both releases with bt. Back tension is not a release style but a shooting form. It's not a shoulder blade touching technique either. Draw length is a critical aspect of shooting back tension. 

I would go into more detail but I hate typing on an iPhone.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

set your BT release so that it goes off earlier and it should help.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Changing release timing will not ever fix a problem.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to work on this with your eyes closed. Use the blind bale to get a feel for how much "roll" to put into your hand BEFORE you start squeezing your back muscles... effectively setting the release on "hair trigger."

Trying to make your shoulder blades touch is an over exaggeration of the process. Have someone stand facing you while you pretend to hold a bow at full draw. Have them grasp your elbows and try to force you to give them a hug while you resist, all the while keeping your arms relaxed. The back muscles you feel resisting are the ones you need to flex to shoot.


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

subconsciously said:


> Draw length is a critical aspect of shooting back tension.


Should I be shooting a shorter or longer draw lenght?


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

da white shoe said:


> You need to work on this with your eyes closed. Use the blind bale to get a feel for how much "roll" to put into your hand BEFORE you start squeezing your back muscles... effectively setting the release on "hair trigger."


Your saying to roll my hand to get it closer to going off...and then use BT to set it off.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is a vid of 2 time National Women's Bowhunter Champion shooting a hinge. Notice there is almost zero movement. Its all in her back half. Her front shoulder blade is static, while her back shoulder blade is pulling toward her spine to draw elbow back and around to rotate the hinge so it will fire. This all done as a subconscious act. 






I shot my hinge on a blank bale for 3 weeks before I ever shot at 20 yards.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Mid-MI Rick said:


> Your saying to roll my hand to get it closer to going off...and then use BT to set it off.


Yes.


----------

